# Android music over USB port?



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I like to let passengers play their own music. It makes them happy and is actually a nice change of pace because I tend to play the same type of stuff over and over. I drive a 2012 chevy Malibu LT. Iphones can plug into the USB port and easily play music. Not Android. Does anyone know how to make Androids work? I've heard the tip of connect it, then hit the AUX switch, but that doesn't work for me.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I like to let passengers play their own music. It makes them happy and is actually a nice change of pace because I tend to play the same type of stuff over and over. I drive a 2012 chevy Malibu LT. Iphones can plug into the USB port and easily play music. Not Android. Does anyone know how to make Androids work? I've heard the tip of connect it, then hit the AUX switch, but that doesn't work for me.


It depends on the Android phone. Most Android phones have to "Mount" the storage or the card that stores the music, think of it like plugging in a flash drive or external hard drive.

A better solution for all phones is just use a long headphone jack. This then eliminates you head unit from having to index music files. I think this happens for both Apple and Android.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I came to that conclusion after posting. I went on E-bay and purchased a few retractable ones. 3 for less than $5 delivered looks like a good investment. It's just awesome how the car stereo can control the Apple products easily (i.e. use fast forward stereo button to jump to next song). You would think an Android app would play music and mimic what the ipods/iphones do.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, I came to that conclusion after posting. I went on E-bay and purchased a few retractable ones. 3 for less than $5 delivered looks like a good investment. It's just awesome how the car stereo can control the Apple products easily (i.e. use fast forward stereo button to jump to next song). You would think an Android app would play music and mimic what the ipods/iphones do.


Some Android phones do, but via Bluetooth. My Fusion has the My Sync head unit. It will control the phone via USB, but it handicaps the applications & the phone. Connecting via Bluetooth is the best and the way all units are going, removing the USB cable part - even for apple phones. Not to go too deep, but the Apple eco systems (iPod, iPhone, iPad) are mostly the same. The reason most head units have the ability to control an Apple phone is the controls are the same across every single device.

Android is totally splintered. Add to that the cell companies "Features" on top of the Android OS and you get what we're talking about here.

I personally just put on 2 radio stations. 780am, it's a news station and "The Drive" 97.1FM . I have not been asked to change the music, turn it up/down, etc...


----------

